
Wirecard CEO resigns as $2B goes missing, fraud claims fly - t23
https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/19/tech/wirecard-fraud-tech-accounting/index.html
======
mratsim
Dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23573386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23573386)

